# My Hydra build



## ficelles (Oct 24, 2020)

Not the simplest build so gratifying to have it work first time and even more gratifying to find that this is a truly awesome delay pedal and those multi-head toggle switches give you so much versatility it just has to be experienced to be believed. So pleased I built this one! As you can see from my build photos a close call on jack socket placement as I decided I wanted them on the side so didn't follow the drill template but I got away with it. As of now my favourite delay pedal


----------



## Barry (Oct 24, 2020)

Looks good


----------



## Dali (Oct 24, 2020)

One of ma favorite PedlaPCB Delay for sure ! 

Nice job!


----------



## BuddytheReow (Oct 24, 2020)

Great work! Keep building. I've been interested in this pcb for a while for a good delay. I might just give it a try.


----------



## rectifier (Oct 24, 2020)

Great build, is the hydra based on a commercial pedal?


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 24, 2020)

> Great build, is the hydra based on a commercial pedal?



Similar to a Dawner Prince Boonar, if memory serves...which in turn is inspired by the Binson Echorec.

Looks awesome btw. Congrats!


----------



## rectifier (Oct 25, 2020)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Similar to a Dawner Prince Boonar, if memory serves...which in turn is inspired by the Binson Echorec.
> 
> Looks awesome btw. Congrats!


Damn just looked at it at Thomann, 343 Euros, thats super pricey for a delay pedal. Now I want to build one haha


----------



## Dali (Oct 25, 2020)

rectifier said:


> Damn just looked at it at Thomann, 343 Euros, thats super pricey for a delay pedal. Now I want to build one haha


Do you need a 5th delay? No.

But building from PedalPCB makes it 50$ instead of 350$...

Bought.


----------



## Robert (Oct 25, 2020)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Similar to a Dawner Prince Boonar, if memory serves...which in turn is inspired by the Binson Echorec.



Similar functionality, but not really a "clone" of anything.


----------



## rectifier (Oct 25, 2020)

Dali said:


> Do you need a 5th delay? No.
> 
> But building from PedalPCB makes it 50$ instead of 350$...
> 
> Bought.


more like $35 but yeah can't control the pedal addiction, better for PedalPCB I guess


----------

